# What are these?



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

That top one looks merle doesn't it? o.0 Or perhaps that's just the light.

Tell me these are pied/variegated. If there's splashed in Ontario I will have a little heart attack.

(yes, totally a feeder breeder)










Also...the right mouse...


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

The first picture shows black piebald and definitely variegateds in there! Sorry not splashed, splashed are color on a diluted color background.  The second one shows the first black/white mouse looks either pied merle or black pied. The second white/grey mouse looks like either a pied merle or pied lilac. The mouse to the right is definitely a pied merle.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh man. Okay. Well they're about 3 hours north but...wow. A feeder breeder has merle. How the HECK does that happen, lol! That's really exciting! First confirmed "cool" Canadian sighting!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you think you'll go for it and get them? Are you interested in breeding merle?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Definitely interested in merle, but it will have to wait unfortunately! I have been in touch with the breeder who is very nice, just more of a hobby breeder who doesn't know much about coats. Since I'm bringing rex over I'm not sure marked varieties are best but I'd love to try if I get a chance to drive all the way out there!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I want astrex too, I don't think anyone near me is working with them though. Good luck!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

SUCCESS.

I will update soon. 

Also I contacted the woman with the merle and she didn't realize that's what she had but seemed happy to hear it, haha. I'm hoping we'll touch base at some point.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In case you didn't notice, there's also tan in that pile. If you see the splashing and still have an orange belly, you can know for sure it's vari and not splashed, again because of the c-dilutions that would fox out the tan. I don't see both genes on the same mouse in the pile, though you may see one when you get there. Best of luck!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Laigaie said:


> In case you didn't notice, there's also tan in that pile. If you see the splashing and still have an orange belly, you can know for sure it's vari and not splashed, again because of the c-dilutions that would fox out the tan. I don't see both genes on the same mouse in the pile, though you may see one when you get there. Best of luck!


I miss your infinite wisdom on here! I had no idea! And yet it makes sense when you explain it. I had noticed the belly but am not all that excited by tan/fox (as rare as they are in Ontario they seem to be around). I think these particular mice ended up as feeders but it's good to know what's where!


----------

